# missing fd0 in /dev --can I get it back?

## twitch_boy

This is the 4th time I've installed Gentoo and I finally have everything installed just the way I like...  then I try to access my floppy and ide Zip drives.  Nothing.  The 3 times I installed previously these 2 items were there no questions asked.  I have floppy and ide floppy support compiled in the kernel, and I'm using devfs.  Is there any way I can fix this or recreate these devices?  I've searched on this forum and others and I can't find anything dealling with this problem. Help me please so I can actually start "using" my box  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

so what's the deal? you have an ide floppy drive ?

or standard floppy drive and ide zip ?

----------

## twitch_boy

standard floppy and an ide Zip drive

----------

## twitch_boy

solved my problem on my own... again.

----------

